# Taxidermy Pictures



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

If you guys don't mind but I want to see some of your favorite animals mainly waterfowl that you have stuffed.

Thanks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Check out my "snow goose o-ramma" post, I'm to lazy to re-post pics...


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey thats ok thanks for telling me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a two swans,two pintails,a hen mallard and drake mallard and a bull can. I dont want have to go rey size them all to put them on here. sorry.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So, what you're telling us all then Dustin, is that you're just as lazy as me. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> So, what you're telling us all then Dustin, is that you're just as lazy as me. :wink:


Shure why not.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > So, what you're telling us all then Dustin, is that you're just as lazy as me. :wink:
> ...


I really need to show you how to use spell check... :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB":4kbfug4a]So, what you're telling us all then Dustin, is that you're just as lazy as me. :wink:
> ...


I really need to show you how to use spell check... :lol:[/quote:4kbfug4a]

Yes you do.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Not waterfowl... sorry, its all I have so far. Chukar done by Stuffinducks.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

That's an awesome mount awesome bands


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

katorade said:


> That's an awesome mount awesome bands


Thank you, he did a great job on it. I accidentally killed a pet chukar.... :lol: Just kidding, it was a study bird flying with wild birds, first chukar I ever shot. I know some of these guys have some nice mounts... I'm surprised more aren't being put up for you. Some of these guys do some good work. If you want to see a lot of good work and some you might chuckle at, go to Refugeforums.com and go on their taxidermy forum. There is a lot of cool stuff we don't see around here.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Here are a few of my birds......














































Thanks TEX!!!!!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

those are some good lookin birds, duckhunter1096. i really like that ruddy and the pintail. my friend killed a barrows goldeneye that is mounted similar to the ruddy. katorade-- ill get some of my birds up here in the next couple days. i have 2 goldeneyes, a bufflehead, a pintail, a redhead, and a cinnamon teal. ill take the pics and get them on, but it will take a few days cuz some are at my parents, some are at deadicatedweim's house. this was a good idea for a post katorade. i love to see mounts that other people have done


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

K thanks It's cool to see different bird mounts.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

wow...thats a TALL scaup!

nice ruddy mount...you know the red phase is available...legally :wink:


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

.
Here is a barrows goldeneye that I had mounted 3 years ago. Sorry the bird is a little dusty but the water is especially dusty. I am wondering if its okay to use the computer air dusters to blow them off as long as you dont tip it upside down and have the liqud come out? Does anyone know a better way to clean the mounts? I am worried that using a rag may not get close enough to the grass without breaking it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I use the air that you would use on your computer. or I take a dry rage and cearfuly wip them down with that.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

here are a few of mine.. sorry i took them with my camera phone so they are not so good. wife has my camera


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice birds! I love that not ONE mallard showed up. Of course, now that i've said that, we'll get flooded. Hope not. I like to see the others done up the right way.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i agree. i would almost always shoot a variety of ducks, than a bunch of greenheads. dont get me wrong, i love me some green, but they get old. luckily the places i hunt provide more of the others than mallards, so its always a good bag at the end of the day. im still waiting for the perfect mallard to come along, and then ill probably mount him like the one stuffinducks recently did. he's purty. (the duck, not sd). one thing though, there are more banded mallards than other ducks... i really want to do a drake can, and a hooded. those will probably be my next birds i have done- if i can find me a hoodie, they're tough, i still have never killed a drake, only shot at one ever


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> .
> Here is a barrows goldeneye that I had mounted 3 years ago. Sorry the bird is a little dusty but the water is especially dusty. I am wondering if its okay to use the computer air dusters to blow them off as long as you dont tip it upside down and have the liqud come out? Does anyone know a better way to clean the mounts? I am worried that using a rag may not get close enough to the grass without breaking it.


_blowing it off will only get some of it off not all_. get a tissue,soak a corner with some windex and gently wipe the remaining dust away being carefull NOT to touch the white feathers. then have glass put over it.

anytime a mount is done with resin (water) or snow and ice, there should be careful consideration of proper care afterwards for the longevity of the specimine.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hey John I pmed you on the bullock form.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

come on everybody, i really like this post by katorade, and plus im gonna miss the taxidermy show in 3 weeks so i need enough pictures to hold me over. keep em coming!!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Just a lousy cellphone camera picture but here is my brothers swan.

[attachment=0:3m81jny3]media1.jpg[/attachment:3m81jny3]


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats cool Bryce. A friend of ours has one that looks weird, flat banking against a wall, but its HUGE!! The one I saw in the Harrison is cupped like yours... definitely how I'd have it done if I got one mounted. 8)


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah I think it turned out good. He decided he wanted done how it looked when it came into the duck decoys and hit it the first time at 20 ft.

I can't wait to get mine back from Tex next year.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Very coll mount that is awesome.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

This isn't mine but when I get a big pure white swan this is how I'll be getting it done.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

that would be a great shot


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i know that guy! (the Taxi) 
he does some fantastic big bird work!


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't remember where I found this picture online. I think it may have been on taxidermy.net. Is the guy that did it local? I would definately have him do it. The bird just flows and looks so lifelike.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

If'n its whom i think it is, im sure you'd _die of sticker shock _just after paying the shipping as i believe hes out of Oregon.

..._but Why take it out of state_ :?: :?: .....there are plenty of us here locally that do work on par with Jbirds.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

flyfisher_1984 said:


> I don't remember where I found this picture online. I think it may have been on taxidermy.net. Is the guy that did it local? I would definately have him do it. The bird just flows and looks so lifelike.


Nevermind, this is a dead horse... at least with me. If you like what you see from an out of state guy, go out of state to get it mounted when you kill your bird. I did. You can get good work here but don't be pressured to do anything... you do what YOU want to do, regardless of what anyone else thinks you should do. Lesson learned from another forum... if you do decide to go out of state, post up when its over and done with otherwise you get a ration of s**t from all directions.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Lesson learned from another forum... if you do decide to go out of state, post up when its over and done with otherwise you get a ration of s**t from all directions.


I think the concensus was merely, why spend the additional $$ to send it out of state when you could have just as good of a job done by one of your fellow waterfowlers? Why not keep your $$ local and support our local talent?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> I think the concensus was merely, *why spend the additional $$ to send it out of state when you could have just as good of a job done by one of your fellow waterfowlers?* Why not keep your $$ local and support our local talent?


I guess not everyone buys into the "home cooking is best" philosophy. And there's nothing wrong with outsourcing to get a good product if you like what you see. Advocating support of the local talent is one thing... being given a ridiculous amount of grief because of the choice to go elsewhere is entirely different, a fine piece of negative advertisement by the locals and their pals, and quite frankly, was a huge factor in why I felt justified in my decision to go to Todd Huffman to get work done. Ooops, dropped the name.... folks want to see good work?? Check out the sponsor links at Refugeforums.com in the taxidermy forum. Its definitely an eye opener as far as good work goes and shows good taxidermy doesn't stop at the Utah state borders, despite adamant objections by those who would have folks think otherwise.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Are you serious!

Todd Huffman is a very good photographer.

But hey, It's your dime...

And BTW, there is top shelf taxidermy in EVERY state.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Longgun said:


> If'n its whom i think it is, im sure you'd _die of sticker shock _just after paying the shipping as i believe hes out of Oregon.
> 
> ..._but Why take it out of state_ :?: :?: .....there are plenty of us here locally that do work on par with Jbirds.


Oh I just figured if he was local I'd look him up. I couldn't imagine what shipping would be on something like that :shock: . I know that there are guys in this state who can do that kinda quality work. I check out the Bird of the Week every week on taxidermy.net and stuffinducks posts sometimes on there. His stuff looks just as good as any of the other guys who post, in fact I think better than most. And the other pro's are always giving him compliments. Utah taxis are just as good as any other states IMO.

For those of you guys that like looking at really neat work on fish, birds, big game and reptiles you should check that site out. I've gotten a lot of cool ideas on poses and it gives me a chance to see species from outside of our flyway.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Todd Huffman is a very good photographer.
> 
> But hey, It's your dime...


Correct on both counts... and I don't buy that its all in the picture either. Apparently, neither do the guys who have had work done by him and continue to do so when they could also choose other artists to do the job. 8)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

...wow, i may have some ocean front property for sale *(())*


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Longgun said:


> ...wow, i may have some ocean front property for sale *(())*


Really!!? How much do you want?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

yep, bridge to "nowhere inparticular" and everything :mrgreen:


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

RR, Stuffin and Tex are easily as good if not better than Todd. Don't know much about Longun never had him do any work for me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dave B said:


> RR, Stuffin and Tex are easily as good if not better than Todd. Don't know much about Longun never had him do any work for me.


Ya, may be, but we take crappy pics of our work...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dave B said:


> RR, Stuffin and Tex are easily as good if not better than Todd. Don't know much about Longun never had him do any work for me.


Stuffinducks did a chukar for me... its a great piece of work and one I'll treasure for a good long time. There is a guy locally that I might consider giving a bird to... I've seen his work first hand and thought it was great stuff. Oddly enough, he's not one that posts pictures, runs a website or does anything else to promote his work other than rely on word of mouth through clientele. The mans quietly outstanding work and his humble demeanor about just how good his work is seems to be about 180 degrees different from the few who resort to browbeating the folks who don't choose a local to mount trophies for them and then try to rationalize their nonsense by badmouthing another persons work to try and convince others there actually is some justification to their actions. Sorry, the only result of that, at least for me was a determination that my mounts and money would be better served being shipped out of state. Thats pretty much my thought on it in a nutshell. Negative reinforcement from the peanut gallery was more than enough to convince me to go elsewhere... and I'd be more than happy to keep referring folks to sponsor links on other forums for work well done. Can a person get work done here?? Sure.... but if you do choose to look elsewhere, certainly don't be concerned about doing so.... you might find treasures you'd never have found if you, as Garyfish so nicely put it, drank the KoolAid and bought into the whole "if its not local then you're wrong for doing it" sentiment that runs awfully thick around here. :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="Dave B":3ksr91z1]RR, Stuffin and Tex are easily as good if not better than Todd. Don't know much about Longun never had him do any work for me.


Ya, may be, but we take crappy pics of our work...[/quote:3ksr91z1]

How does that justify not going with another taxidermist? Is it anyone else's problem that your photographs aren't top notch? Does that mean its wrong to go with a guy who does a masterful job of presentation of his work?? Bagging on a guy because he takes good photographs of his work has absolutely nothing to do with the quality of the mount and its pretty lame of folks to say thats the only reason his mounts look good. If there was some justification for it, maybe it would be worth listening to but otherwise, it appears to just be a bad case of sour grapes. If there were people coming out of the woodwork saying mounts fell apart, leaked grease all over, had broken parts or anything else that would justify a negative review of a taxidermist's work, that would be different... but all I hear or see is just people generalizing about a guys work without any substance to their statements.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

o-|| 







I like Jeff


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

travis madden said:


> I like Jeff


This is going to be mind blowing for some of these folks I'm sure.... but I do too Travis. When I met him face to face and talked to the guy, he seemed to be a totally honest, straight forward guy. The mount he did for me is priceless and will preserve the memories of my first hunt for chukars forever, as long as I take care of the bird. If people want to spend the money to have Jeff or any one of these guys mount a bird, thats GREAT and they'll more than likely get a good result for their dollar. My point is... just because the guy liked the look of a swan mounted by somebody in Oregon doesn't mean he should avoid that taxidermist just because he's out of state or cave to pressure from the local crowd to keep his work local. I guess folks just have to decide what their trophy is worth. If saving a few bucks on shipping is their main concern with a mount, then yeah, settling for some of the local work will probably be right up their alley.... the cost shouldn't be deciding factor in choosing your taxidermist. Anyone that does their homework is going to realize how little price variance there is between the guys who truly craft works of art and at that point, it becomes all about whether or not you like what you see and hear from the taxidermist and the people who have had work done by that particular person. I've yet to hear anything bad about my taxidermist of choice from anyone outside of Utah, which only reaffirms my line of thinking on this. 8)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

"Peanut Gallery"...oh now thats choice :? 


... about that swan, sure he can do what he will with his money. i was merely stating a fact, and trying to save someone money. to crate ship something like that would be... :|


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

katorade, i have been working on some show pieces that are just about done, ill be sure to post a few pics here soon.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

The proof is in the pudding.

Birdman's landing mallard:








Looks like a mount

VS.

Stuffinducks:








Looks like a live mallard. No fancy photography needed.

John and Darin are able to produce a similar caliber of work. If you want I will find more. RR sorry you got your feelings hurt on the other forum. The folks there were just trying to warn you.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Or maybe ring necked ducks are more your taste.

John's ringer:








Looks like a live duck.

Birdman's:








Looks like a mount. I realize the birds aren't in the same position but it gives you the idea.

Maybe I will have do dig up one of Tex's swan mounts next.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Darin's Swan:









Birdman's:









See the difference in my examples? The proof is in the pudding. There are sure to be folks around the country that are as good as our local tallent but you are going to be very hard pressed to find better. You certainly won't find it in Birdman Studios.

I'm honestly not trying to bash on Todd I just want folks to see how up in the night Riverbumb is.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for your input Joel. I was already contacted by your "group" spokesman Darin Gardner who had some mighty pleasant (not at all actually and I'd be more than happy to share the contents of said PM with anyone who is interested) things to say about my choice of taxidermists and also about me sticking up for the folks out of state. I've never once said people here do shoddy work, in fact I've commented several times about nice mounts they've shown. Quality of work is not an issue... thank you for taking us all on that little tangent though. Does anyone have a cup I can borrow?? My sarcasm is running on overflow at this point. Stuffinducks... if you are out there somewhere, and I'm guessing you are, I was also extremely disappointed because of some of the untrue things you've apparently said to Darin about me. When did I EVER attempt to get my chukar for free? That was NEVER EVER the case and I'm actually quite shocked at some of the allegations being laid up against me. Again, that info is more than readily available for those who would like a peek at what classy folks we have doing our local taxidermy. :roll: Your guy Tex has laid a serious egg on this one and would have been better served keeping his mouth shut. Have a great day.

Riley


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

to hell with the mud slinging, anyone get the number of that buss...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> When did I EVER attempt to get my chukar for free?


Do you know what the phrase "figure of speech" means?

PM's are just that Riley. PRIVATE. that's why I chose to confront you privately, now you want to air your dirty laundry in public to try and save face. Pathetic. :roll:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I've never once said people here do shoddy work, in fact I've commented several times about nice mounts they've shown. Quality of work is not an issue...


Really?


Riverrat77 said:


> I guess folks just have to decide what their trophy is worth. If saving a few bucks on shipping is their main concern with a mount, then yeah, *settling for some of the local work* will probably be right up their alley....


IMO "settling for some of the local work" implies that it is shoddy or sub par compaired to what they can get elsewhere. Just because you got your feelings hurt doesn't meen the local pro's aren't as good as anyone else. Again my posts are not against out of state taxidermists. People just need to see that you are merely retaliating because someone hurt your feelings.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dudes, 

I'm gonna try and be as impartial as I can here....

Many of the folks on this fine forum make their livelihood by doing taxidermy, and most of them are **** good at it. It’s our pleasure to have them post and contribute on this forum. They also have a vested interest in what is said about taxidermy here, and I don't blame them, it’s how they support their families.

That being said lets all try and get along. Riley, you don't like Utah taxidermists, for whatever reason...we get it. Try and keep the Utah Taxidermy Bashing to a minimum...remember it’s their livelihood and they take it seriously.

Also, PM's are private conversations between forum members and many folks consider it quite rude and unethical to disclose said discussions. If you feel something in a PM goes to far please contact a moderator.

Now, for some impartiality.

I have been to the taxidermy show in Utah and have seen some great work from many participants, some of whom post here. Ask around and you won't find a harder critique of taxidermy work than mine. I also believe in keeping my money local...especially if the locals are every bit as good. Riley, from what I gather you've basically pissed off many of the local taxidermists. Every business owner hates a cheapskate, especially me, so I understand exactly were they are coming from.

Your certainly entitled to your opinions, just try and remember what you say may have more of an impact than you think.

Respectfully submitted, 

Caleb


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

There's nothing to retaliate for. People said their piece and I made my choice. Retaliating would be more akin to the ridiculous frenzy everyone gets worked up into when somebody advises another person to check out a taxidermist from out of state.... see the prior posts on this thread for proof of the nonsense that the local yahoos collaborate on. Nobody is trying to save face except you Tex. Why would I need to? I've been very upfront and honest about what I expect and what I think about all my dealings. You PMed me with the whole bucketload of nastiness, completely unwarranted I might add. Like I told you in the PM, I'll tell whoever I want whatever the heck I want with regard to taxidermy and your trash talking PMs aren't going to slow that down the slightest little bit. Its quite honestly none of your business who or why I refer people elsewhere when they ask about getting a bird mounted. Thanks for your input though... consider it promptly disregarded.

Zim... thank you for your views. I respect you a great deal and can appreciate your third party view. Like I reminded Tex, there are always two sides to a story and cheating a taxidermist out of hard earned money was NEVER my intention... or something I'd ever consciously attempt. Sorry, swindling folks out of money is not my ballgame. Also, if you'd like a copy of said PM to see just how out of line I am, I'd be more than happy to provide you with the entire thing. Again, like I told Tex, I've never badmouthed local work, in fact I quite honestly would challenge any of the angry mob to find a post by me saying that somebody's work is garbage or not worth looking at. What they assume by their own deductions is not my problem Caleb... but I've not once done anything but post compliments when guys put up their work. Again... prove me wrong please. I get what you're saying Caleb and I'll let it go. I don't see that defending a guy from the full on charge of "you're out of line if you don't go local" nonsense is such a bad thing. You seem to be all about freedom of choice and taking advantage of our liberties Caleb. Doesn't that also apply to a high dollar purchase, if not more so than in other situations?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Riley, you don't like Utah taxidermists, for whatever reason...we get it. Try and keep the Utah Taxidermy Bashing to a minimum...remember it's their livelihood and they take it seriously.
> 
> Caleb


Again Caleb... with all due respect, I've NEVER bashed on local taxidermy and saying I don't like Utah taxidermists... also untrue. There are a couple individuals I have an issue with but that doesn't mean anything when it comes to their work. That is NOT where the problem lies. I just made a choice that was unpopular with the masses apparently.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I get what you're saying Caleb and I'll let it go.


Good, now shut up. The quickest way out of a hole is to quit digging.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

wow. that was interesting. now that that's all said and done, and everyone is mad at everyone else, can we please just get back to the original post by katorade so i can see some more mounts??? even if we stay along the lines we're on, and show comparing mounts, thats good enough for me!!!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> wow. that was interesting. now that that's all said and done, and everyone is mad at everyone else, can we please just get back to the original post by katorade so i can see some more mounts??? even if we stay along the lines we're on, and show comparing mounts, thats good enough for me!!!


Oh don't worry everyone is not mad at everyone else, RR is just mad at the world......again.

Here is a picture of what my ringer will look like when it is done....well only it will be a ringer not a blue bill.....but that will be the pose.....anyway you get the idea.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I get what you're saying Caleb and I'll let it go.
> 
> 
> Good, now shut up. The quickest way out of a hole is to quit digging.


Yep, be careful Tex... Let me know when you pop through in China.... keep on digging, you're almost there. :wink:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Holy Hell, talk about getting your panties all out of shape. RR do you also shop at Walmart? 
by the way Tex How's my widgeon coming?
:lol:
sharp brush


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> by the way Tex How's my widgeon coming?


I set it out to thaw and my dog ate it. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > by the way Tex How's my widgeon coming?
> 
> 
> I set it out to thaw and my dog ate it. :mrgreen:


that was not funny. ok yes it was. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > > by the way Tex How's my widgeon coming?
> ...


Sweet, Just mount what comes out of the dog later, but **** it I want a discount......
Come on those other taxi's can mount dog poop, so I know you can do it!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't give discounts. Not even on dookie taxidermy. In fact, I think I'll charge you double... -)O(-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I know tex is good at mounting birds. But dang he can mount dog dookie to. Your the man Tex.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

You guys got some talent.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i agree back to the point.

....oh you aint seen nuthin yet. my mergs are 95% done and wait until you see TEX's CHUCKARS :shock: wholy crap they're BEAUTIFUL!!!

_note: the reproduction of POOP in any mount is 250% extra_! :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I only do replicas on poop. Skin mounts are way to messy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

enough about the poop....EPEK will get wind of it and start another ramble of TMI :shock:


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Guys, come on we can't be to hard on Riley. I mean after all he is from California. What did you expect? :rotfl:

Riley, you talked about being honest and telling us about your feelings, I guess that has opened the door for the rest of us to do it also, but here are my thoughts and feelings. Keep your mouth shut, and learn when to speak. We don't need to hear your comment's for everything on this forum. With that, 95% of the time your talking out of your california :idea: anyways. 

And if you can't handle the Utah good old boy system of sticking up for our own, then keep moving east. After all Colorado will put you closer to Todd.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

here are a couple of a pintail from a show at the bean museum a few years ago. look familiar to anyone???


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Guys, come on we can't be to hard on Riley. I mean after all he is from California. What did you expect? :rotfl:
> 
> Riley, you talked about being honest and telling us about your feelings, I guess that has opened the door for the rest of us to do it also, but here are my thoughts and feelings. Keep your mouth shut, and learn when to speak. We don't need to hear your comment's for everything on this forum. With that, 95% of the time your talking out of your california :idea: anyways.
> 
> And if you can't handle the Utah good old boy system of sticking up for our own, then keep moving east. After all Colorado will put you closer to Todd.


The amazing thing is how some people would miss a point if it was poking them right in the eye. :lol: I could care less who you stick up for, what you think of anyone's work or what you think of me. Obviously your superior intellect and unprovocative point of view is incredibly effective in convincing me to see the light from your end of the tunnel. .... you're two days late and a few posts short but thanks for your incredibly valuable insight. :roll: As for the last post... thats a pretty mount.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> here are a couple of a pintail from a show at the bean museum a few years ago. look familiar to anyone???


Didn't Todd Huffman mount that one? :mrgreen:


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey deadicated1,

That would be my Sprig from a few years back. Thanks for posting up!

Here is my version,










And a few more Sprigs,














































And one of my favorites,










I'm outa here

SD


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i know that was yours, sd. you done a great job on him, and those others you showed. im glad you put up your version, cuz that sheet in the background really makes the bird :wink: anyways, thanks for the others, those are probably what katorade was looking for in the original post. keep em coming!!! there's like 20 or so more species we haven't seen!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Jeff, your official new name is "Stuffinsprigs" 8)


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Tex,

Nice suggestion...but I still like the orginal (stuffinducks) just seems to fit. Something else, If you liked the Mallard floating in mid air...Man you need to see the one I mounted this past Friday. This Sprig is floating in mid air as well and I think I nailed the wings in flight! Dude it's awesome!!!

I'll post pics in a few weeks. I really wish he was going to the Utah Taxidermy Show next weekend at Cabela's. This bird would knock your socks off!

SD


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I'll post pics in a few weeks. I really wish he was going to the Utah Taxidermy Show next weekend at Cabela's. This bird would knock your socks off!


I'm glad he's not going...  That will give some of us other hacks a chance to win.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

....the "Sprig Master" strikes again! 8)


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

This Pheasant wasn't to bright...








Since it flew into a window and broke its neck.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's my take: (I'm out of state)
I completely see Riley's point. Since it is the customer's choice, the customer can choose where to spend money, and to whom he or she can give money. 

If it is a trophy of a lifetime, I'd be darn careful who I had do my mounts. That is why I haven't ever had a mount done. I haven't had a trophy I've considered worth mounting. It is an expensive endeavor.

Money is a huge factor in taxidermy. I be lying if I said money didn't matter about who does anything for me. It matters in every decision I make. I chose the best work I can afford. That means that I usually go locally to save on shipping and fuel charges. 

It seems to me that there is an axe to grind. There's a hint of negativity in a lot of your posts and correct me if I'm wrong, you seem like a nice guy, but do you have a contrary personality? Would you do the exact opposite of what everyone else is doing just because you won't do what everyone is doing regardless of what the activity is? One of my best friends is that way. He's a rather unhappy person. I digress....

I do think it is really cool, however, how supportive the local taxi's are of each other. Does anyone realize that they are competing for business against each other and they have nothing but good things to say about each other? They compliment each other's work regularly. They aren't cutthroat and bagging on each other's work. That is a big compliment to their character and their work. 

Art is in the eye of the beholder. If you want a couple of examples of bad taxi's or shoddy work, I can give you a list. 


Keep up the good work and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

here is a big ol widgeon that my buddy shot last season. we killed two other drakes on the jump, but this one was by far the biggest, and one of the prettiest widgoens i have seen.


----------

